# My 55gal. (first pride and Joy)



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

The sucker fish in the tank is almost 13 years old, it has been in that tank since I was about 9. And it was a baby when i got it. It grew up with a baby oscar that i bought at the same time. He died two years ago from liver disease when he was a little over a foot long and 3" wide. It was sad, but now I have it as a community tank and it makes my living room look amazing.

These are Oscars, they arent mine but it is what mine looked like.
(I still miss mine) When they getthat big you feed them goldfish, beefheart, and mice! It was cool. And the guy that owns the aquarium shop said his lived 15 years. Thats alot for a fish I thought.


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

they are some nice looking oscars


----------



## dorton (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice looking setup, I've been thinking about setting up one. I used to have Oscars a long time ago, I loved them.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

They have the neatest personalitys and are very smart, they can recognise you when you walk into the room and you can teach then tricks, it was the greatest!


----------



## nat (Dec 30, 2007)

I Love oscars. When I worked at the pet store we would have people drop off their huge oscars all the time and the poor guys took it pretty hard  some of them had been hand fed since babies and were really social. We were really picky about who got to take them home though so they all went to large tanks with oscar fanatics. I love em


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful setup and RIP Oscar.  

Brat!


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 2, 2008)

GAH! i am so jealous! i want fishys


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 2, 2008)

haha


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 3, 2008)

i had a 20 gal tank before with 3 huge angel fish (till i accidently poisioned em) and 2 large kissing fish, a large algae eater, and some tiger barbs


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 3, 2008)

I have too many pets now, and i still want another oscar and another 30gal for all my little fishes which are tiger barbs, blood fins, orange glowlite tetras, large blue and gold gouramis, large sucker fish, spotted bristle nose, gold barbs, ruby barbs, 3 large silver dollars, a red betta, a cory cat and im getting some more soon.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Jan 4, 2008)

i had a cory cat once, jumped out of the tank while i was gone to get him a friend. and found it body a month later, thought it was a large piece of cat litter at first.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 4, 2008)

I had about 10 fish all just start to dissapear and one day when i was cleaning, i found the all in a pile behind my aquarium like 2 months later, i was sad, but happy that i wasnt crazy! They had all jumped out where the filter was, and that was a long time ago. Its never happened since.


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

i have a couple of freshwater aquariums too. i keep mainly red devils. i have one midas cichlid. i have 4 red devils. two of them are well over 10 inces long. the other two are smaller, but they bred and i have as much as 50 surviving juvies right now. there were a couple hundred at first, but survival of the fittest i guess. cool tanks!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 9, 2008)

I have never seen reds that big before, you should post some pics of them, and thanks for the comment!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah, i'll definitely post pics when my sister gets home with the blasted camera! i need to buy myself a camera. lol


----------

